# Sticky  Discount Code - Chris Knott: TTI-799



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, here's a helpful reminder of this club/forum's *unique access code* which members should use when asking for any *Chris Knott* quote:

*TTI-799*

It helps us to make sure you get the full benefit of the special club/forum member rates we have on offer. And, if your forum receives income from us per policy it also helps us to know who to pay commission to.

*Don't forget also that if you receive a quote before 01 June 2016 you'll be entered in our Spring Spectacular draw to WIN one of 3 great prizes - details at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/2016/spring.*

Quoteline: *0800 917 2274*

Thanks,
Nick

*MORE VERY RECENT FEEDBACK* about Chris Knott's special car insurance scheme for club/forum members and enthusiasts:

_"Just renewed my insurance with you guys and you gave me the best quote by £30 - £300 fully comp for the year - cheapest I ever had ever. Top stuff!"_ *rickster147, BMW 5 Series forum*

_"Thank you, great service. Just a quick thank you to Kim at Chris Knott, really helpful and saved me £70ish on my insurance renewal. Definitely recommend."_ *dazzawest, Type-R Owners*

_"We saved a load going with you! A very big thank you for that. Our other 2 cars are due to be insured in the next few months! So I will be giving Rebecca a ring to see if we can put some more your way!"_ *mistermena, C4 Owners Club*

_"I concur - saved me over £300 for identical cover with Aviva."_ *Ghost, C-Max Owners Club*

_"Have to say gave Chris Knott a call and I'm very happy with the quote they gave me. Very nice people."_ *oldmanflowers, Fiesta ST Owners Club*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Reminder to quote the club/forum's unique code (above)*

When you call Chris Knott Insurance for a quote please remember to use the above code.

This is how we can verify that you're calling from a genuine partner and therefore grants you access to our *special insurance scheme rates* for car club/forum members.

So far this year we've beaten each month's target by quite a margin because *our quotes are so good*. The forum members below would certainly agree and there are many more testimonials like those which we haven't yet shared.

Please include us in the mix when you're searching for quotes and check the forum to see if we have a prize draw running at the time (chances are we will have!!)

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 (free from mobiles now too) - please quote this forum's unique code.*

You can, alternatively, submit brief details on our online form and we'll call you back - *Chris Knott Quote Request Form - again please use the forum's unique code*.

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

********************
*Recent Testimonials*
A small selection of the feedback received from car club members in the last month or so...

_"My wife and I are happy customers now too! Kathy - bright and breezy and a pleasure to deal with. Long list of mods, including S/C - no problems."_ *Subota Boy, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*

_"I'm very happy to be moving over to CKI."_ *Darran, Fiesta ST Owners Club*

_"As my new MkIII Octavia vRS is due to be delivered anytime now I started looking at insurance quotes yesterday. I'm 33, 10 yrs NCD, 1 non-fault accident and 1 SP30 but I have no idea why I have been quoted in excess of £1300 by no less than 3 brokers and all the price comparison websites coming in at over £700. Thankfully Chris Knott have come back at just £380 but the rest have been ridiculous."_ *octaviaconvert, Briskoda*

_"Another happy Kathy customer here, just switched to Chris Knott yesterday and got 10% off my cheapest quote elsewhere (modded car) with matching £330 excess so very happy (one rival broker who allegedly specialises in modded performance cars wanted a £3,000 excess!). Process was painless and easy and documents emailed to me quickly, and it was also a relief that for once I didn't have to explain what a strut bar was (one company when I was calling around even asked me what an air filter was!), great people to deal with."_ *Captain Duff, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"I've made a quote with CK recently. My renewal is due next month and my current insurer gave me a quote for a cosmic price. After 20 minutes of conversation they went to half of original price with all bonuses added. I've called CK anyway and they offered me a quote for £100 cheaper with same extras. So this year gonna move with my policy to CK. Great!"_ *M015T, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*
********************


----------

